# Almost stepped on this guy today...



## shaggybill (Apr 23, 2006)

I was walking through a field back to my truck when I looked down and saw this guy in the way.







I carried him to my truck to get a better picture in a more easy-to-control environment.





And then I took him back to where I found him and let him go on his way.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Apr 23, 2006)

shoot that sucker man


----------



## Hoss (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice photo.  I would have had to got a bigger zoom for the camera.  No way I'm picking him up to move him for a better shot.

Hoss


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 23, 2006)

kudzumotorsports said:
			
		

> shoot that sucker man



Now why would I go and do something like that? He was out in the woods where he belongs. Not in my yard.

Hoss, I have something called a snake hook that's made specifically for handling venomous snakes. It makes it easier to move 'em around.


----------



## Brent (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaggybill, that's a good lookin' canebreak. I'd much rather have a few snakes sucking up the rats and mice around the farm, as opposed to letting the rodents run wild and chew up everything I own. Found a big FAT melanistic phase Timber on our lease last year. First melanistic one I'd ever seen in person in the wild. I'll bet he/she is still alive, that fat bugger was a good hunter, Big around as a mayonaise jar.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 24, 2006)

always cool to see, just not step on or over 

The adrenaline rush is worth it


----------



## leo (Apr 24, 2006)

*Nie pics shaggybill*

Thanks for posting them for us


----------



## rip18 (Apr 24, 2006)

Neat pix of a neat critter!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 24, 2006)

Made a nice hat band.


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 24, 2006)

neat pics...glad you don't mind handling them.


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 24, 2006)

no reason to kill him for nothing


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 24, 2006)

Neat picture's thanks for posting them.


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks fellas. He rattled the entire 15 minutes I had him. Didn't stop for even a second.

Brent, did you get any pictures of that melanistic timber? That must have been something to see...


----------



## papagil (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice pic, Thanks


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 24, 2006)

We probably walk within striking distance of them all the time and never get bit. Neat pics.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaggybill, I will leave the handling to you.  I'll go shopping for a longer zoom lens.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 24, 2006)

Great Pic, but................


----------



## Dub (Apr 24, 2006)

You fired that camera a couple of times more than I would have fired my shotgun, that's for sure.

You've got steadier nerves than I.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 24, 2006)

Carried him to the truck? In what?!?!?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 24, 2006)

Just hope the next guy that runs into him now doesn't post the same thread with the word "almost" missing from the thread title.  

I tried to resist.  Honestly!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 24, 2006)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> no reason to kill him for nothing


I wopuldnt kill him for no reason........just a hat band.


----------



## LJay (Apr 24, 2006)

Ain't they Purty????


----------



## Walkie Takie (Apr 24, 2006)

*what /////*

carryed him back       
      not me man //// not even a dead one  ///////


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 24, 2006)

Guess what makes the world an interesting place is we all view things differently.  That includes our views towards snakes. 

Cause if that un was in the woods where I hang out, that means my dog hangs out there too. And my "reason" would be because I don't want me or the dog to get unwittingly bit. 

Still, mighty cool pics. 

I'm with Hoss - I'd be loading a very, very long lens on the camera if I was you.


----------



## stev (Apr 24, 2006)

my shots would of said bang


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 24, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Carried him to the truck? In what?!?!?



I carried him back to the truck on a snake hook. Here's a picture of the snake and the hook.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 24, 2006)

shaggybill said:
			
		

> I carried him back to the truck on a snake hook. Here's a picture of the snake and the hook.



That's good. Hate to know you'd picked him up without some kind of help.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like a golf club with the snake killin end removed. 

Did you have to bend over and pick that snake hook up next to that snake?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 24, 2006)

Picture of my snake hook


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 24, 2006)

Bubba, I picked it up from the very tip of the end, and I didnt have to bend over the snake to get it. It's sort of still within striking distance, but by the time I went to retrieve it, the snake had calmed down and knew it wasnt likely that she would strike. Still though, my eyes didnt leave her while I was doing it. 

Snakes are funny in that after you've been around them enough, you can sort of determine their temperament, but you never ever count on it being how you think it is. Too big of a risk, and one I'm not willing to take. I was down on my hands and knees in front of her taking her picture, and when I moved to get up, she struck at me. I was out of range, of course, but that could have put a hurtin' on me if I had been dumb enough to risk trusting to what I thought she was going to do.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe there would have been a mess to clean up after the strike if I were taking the picture.  Course I would have had that really long lens, but still a mess.  
I respect your ability to handle snakes.  Be real careful though.

Hoss


----------



## GitterDone jr (Apr 24, 2006)

i wont touch em


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaggybill, I respect your opinion of poisonous snakes and would never try to tend your business, but I would like to say something. I`ve been foolin` with snakes all my life and have been catchin` them for at least 35 years. To this day, I cannot determine their temperament nor what their next action might be. I do know this though, and I almost had to learn the hard way-never lose your respect for any poisonous snake and always keep just a little fear when you`re handlin` that snake and you`ll be a lot better off. 
Another thing I learned too, a diamondback is a totally different snake from a timber rattler. Be careful!

Great picture, by the way.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Apr 24, 2006)

nice picture.......you are brave.


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 24, 2006)

Nicodemus, thanks for the words of wisdom (that's what they are), but believe me when I say that would never claim to have a grasp on what a snakes next movements are. Upon re-reading my post, that's what it sounds like I was saying, but I do take the utmost caution when around venomous snakes. You are right, snakes are very unpredictable.

What I meant in my post was that this particular snake had calmed down a lot since I had first caught her and I didnt feel that putting my hand 24" from her would provoke a strike. I would have never put my hands any closer than that though. 24" is mostly out of strike distance with a 30" snake, though it is still possible. Also, I didnt reach straight down for the hook, I came at it at an angle, mostly horizontal, and grabbed it with my fingers

Also, please note that I dont actually handle venomous snakes, and I never put my hands on this one either.  Occasionally, though, when a snake is stretched out and I need to move it, I will put my hook under its head and lift, and simultaneously take hold of its tail. The hook supporting its head prevents it from coming around and striking, especially with larger snakes who have to come back more than 20 inches or so.  And I only use this method on the rare occasions that a sturdy stick isnt around to support the tail, *and* I only do it only with larger snakes whose ribs may break when only a single hook is supporting the entire body. 

This is a long post about boring stuff, but I didnt want to mislead anyone else by my post above. I've handled (with hooks and such) hundreds of venomous, and while my cautionary methods might make me seem lame and wussy compared to some of the morons at certain rattlesnake round-ups and other macho types out there, I have never even come close to taking a hit.


----------



## Holton (Apr 25, 2006)

Not boring stuff ........good reading this morning.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Holton said:
			
		

> Not boring stuff ........good reading this morning.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 27, 2006)

Great pic, I hope he is in south ga.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 27, 2006)

Where did you turn him loose, I'll make sure I don't go there,Yikes ! LOL


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 28, 2006)

Naw, he was in the Uwharrie National Forest up here in North Carolina.


----------



## champ (May 28, 2006)

I love to eat'em. Some say its crazy, but why pay so much for gator tail, when you can fry up a sack of canebreaks.


----------



## jay sullivent (May 29, 2006)

god pic. nice to know that there are people that will just let them live (as i do with all snakes, except big rattlers which i kill to eat). i ticks me off when people kill snakes just out of fear or stupidity. you always got those idiots that intentionally run over snakes crossing the road too. that just burns me up!!!


----------

